# Drimmel tool for nails



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Does anyone use a Drimmel to grind the nails vs. nail clippers? I have never nicked my girls quick but must admit she's not a big fan. My ability to cut black nails is really not so good and tend to not get them as short as they should probably be. I try to gauge by comparing to the lighter colored nails but can see they are gradually getting longer and longer.

I'm not sure if anyone ever handled her paws as a puppy. I played with them when I was picking her out, along with her ears and opening her mouth. She tolerated it while laying on her back, without any protest. Well she's older now and she still doesn't really enjoy the process.

I was reading about using the grinder and it says dogs that don't like their nails clipped do better with the Drimmel. Or it just works for them 
I really like to keep them short and a groomer once told me it's a good way to get nails that are too long to sort of back up the quick.

So... I'm curious about who might use this tool, how did it work for you and is it a viable alternative to clippers. Basically is it worth the dollars to try??


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

My dog is intolerant of clippers, but has no issue with the Dremel. I like this one: https://www.amazon.com/Dremel-7300-...sr=8-3&keywords=cordless+dremel+for+dog+nails Cordless, inexpensive, and the higher speed setting does a great job. If it ever wears out, I'd buy another one.

I can grind right up to the quick, so his nails are shorter than they'd be if I used clippers.

Edit: I actually used it on my sister in law's dog a few weeks ago. She's a mix with dark nails, and they were so long that I couldn't stand to look at it. (I cannot tolerate long nails, either. It doesn't look comfortable.) I took her out on the back porch and she didn't care, despite the fact that my sister in law usually uses the clippers. When I was done, her nails were significantly shorter, and just barely scraping the ground when she walked. I plan to dremel them again, the next time she comes over, and get them even shorter.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I use a dremel some. I tried to introduce it to Rukie as a little pup but he only tolerates it if someone else is poking treats in his mouth. He doesn't like clippers either but we've negotiated a one clip, one treat agreement. Eva, the little dog, doesn't like it but she lets me. It has helped work her nails back.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thanks for the input... funny, that's the model that was used in the video and of course the one they suggested.

My old girls nails are getting way too long and know this must be uncomfortable. Bless her heart, she is having trouble balancing when I lift a foot but refuses to lay down. Her breeder momma did a wonderful job teaching her to remain on the grooming table but at her age that is getting to be a challenge.

When I had the swimming pool the kool deck was so bad & rough but was really awesome at keeping the dogs nails very short. Sort of an expensive nail file but really need to do the nails more often now that this is not an option.

I'll order one tonight and give it a try.


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

How about doing it while she's sitting? That's usually what I do, at least for the front. Actually, I don't even do it on a table. I just sit down on the deck with him and knock it out.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

She won't sit on the table, maybe a change of venue will help. This model is cordless so we can do it anywhere... Good idea!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Usually Lurking, thanks for post the link for that Dremel, great it's working so well for you. 

My boy is not crazy about having his nails clipped either, but thanks to PB, we get through the process without too much problem. 

I usually sit on the floor with him when I clip his nails, I'm going to order this and give it a try.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Piper hates having her nails trimmed. We also do a 1-2 treat per nail, and she tolerates it. I've always used clippers, but have been thinking about trying a dremel as well!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I use a Dremel, too. One of the good things about it is that you can use it while they're in any position, including lying down. I do Tito's nails with him lying on his back, all 4 feet in the air.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Rukie lays on the couch and I sit on the floor to do his nails. It puts them at eye level. It is a good idea to wear glasses or eye protection as little pieces of nail powder flies around.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I use the Dremel on my boy. I have a small stud flashlight that I rest the nail on and am able to see the quick in full light. I also use the end of what's left in the PB jar to keep him occupied. Initially is was a process but now he does circles when I get the equipment out.


----------



## Catgondek (Jul 3, 2017)

I have always dremeled Bella’s nails, and she thinks it is just one more crazy thing her human does, like brushing her teeth and checking her ears. I Dremel both my cats too, although with one of them I do a nail a day, that is all he will tolerate, and keep rotating around foot to foot. Works out great, by the time I do them all it is time to start again.


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

cwag said:


> It is a good idea to wear glasses or eye protection as little pieces of nail powder flies around.


That’s exactly why I do it outside. I don’t want nail dust all over the house.


----------



## AGirlNamedScout (Apr 3, 2018)

Good to see this post! I was looking at these last week. My ADD sidetracked me and I forgot to follow up and order. Oh, look, squirrel....


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Dremmels are great if you use them regularly (like weekly at a minimum). But if the dogs nails are way overgrown and long, I would definitely use a clipper to get the bulk off. You can follow the clipper with a dremmel to get the nails smooth. I do nails weekly on my dog and I still always nip the tips with a clipper and then follow with the dremmel. That said, my dog is a groomer's dream and absolutely loves being groomed and pampered, so she's also not struggling or barely tolerating the process. She actually very nearly falls asleep for grooming! But still, if a dog's nails are long and it struggles for nails, I'd definitely recommend clipping over dremmeling because then you can get it done much faster-dremmeling long nails down would take a L O N G time for a dog who doesn't like nails done to begin with.


----------



## Hilabeans (Feb 27, 2018)

Tennyson said:


> I use the Dremel on my boy. I have a small stud flashlight that I rest the nail on and am able to see the quick in full light. I also use the end of what's left in the PB jar to keep him occupied. Initially is was a process but now he does circles when I get the equipment out.


Love the idea of using a flashlight under the nail!


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

As a CCI breeder caretaker, I'm required to keep my black Labs nails trim. She's great with the clippers; however, I am not. They just seem so final! There's no going back. I use the drimmel, instead. She's great with it and I can trim off minor amounts at a time which makes me feel more comfortable.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thanks guys, I've noticed two different 7300 series so checking to see what is different about them. I hadn't even thought about the cats! Great idea.

I keep Sips nails in check and do them weekly with her bath routine, it's just that I really suck at it and know they could & should be shorter. The old girl, I'm a bad momma... I clip off the excess once a month but they aren't smooth. I can do better and love the idea of sitting on the porch to do them. Dahhh it never occured to me to NOT do them on the grooming table?! But they aren't so long as to interfere with her stance or walking. It's getting harder for her to stand for a bath and blowout so she is happy to do this process once a month vs. weekly. I've noticed that she is really slowing down this last year :-(

Thanks for all the suggestions and good to know how well it works for you!


----------



## JacobsMom (Jan 10, 2017)

I cannot use clippers, never could. Just too nervous and of course the dogs would feed off my nervousness. So I use a cordless dremel. Started with Jazz, my german shepherd, as a pup. Introduced the dremel early on and she has no problem with the dremel, actually falls asleep. Then wadopted Jake, our golden, about 1.5 years ago. Everything was new for him. We started with combing/brushing, which he took to very well. Nails, however, were another story entirely. When he first came to us, his paw pads were in rough shape. That gave me the opportunity to handle his paws daily, applying coconut oil and rubbing it in. From there we started introducing the dremel. Back paws were first that he was ok with the dremel, but not the front. It took about a year for him to let me dremel the front, one nail at a time. Now, I'm finally happy to report that he will let me do both front and back, no problem. Doesn't hurt that he loves his cuddles and to be touched and stroked a lot. He will put up with just about anything, as long as you are touching, cuddling and stroking him. You just can't pet him enough. LOL.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Good to know! You can use plain old vaseline on the pads (or your hands) before going to bed at night


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Those of you using the Dremel on one nail for more that 15 seconds generates heat up in to the nail itself. The quick is the first to take the brunt of the heat.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

One thing I've seen a lot of people do wrong is use a fine grit wheel on the dremel. Rough is better, it takes it down in just a couple of seconds.



Tennyson said:


> Those of you using the Dremel on one nail for more that 15 seconds generates heat up in to the nail itself. The quick is the first to take the brunt of the heat.


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

Fifteen seconds seems like a very long time. I don't think I've ever had to dremel that long on any nail. Even with my sister in law's dog, I can't imagine it took more than five seconds to shorten any given nail up to a reasonable length. She's a smaller dog, though, maybe thirty pounds, so her nails aren't as big. Now I am curious, though. I'll have to time it next time.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

OK, Dremel arrived late yesterday so charged the battery and just gave it a try. WOW I should have done this years ago! Sat in the kitchen floor with my old girl napping and had zero problems! We didn't get real aggressive with trying to be perfect or take too much off. I figured with the 1st attempt we should both get used to the process. Once we got going she never even raised her head and made sure to touch every toe. Sipsy on the other hand... well she was busy dancing around the kitchen trying to figure out the new toy. I will give her a try after a few minutes of frisbee 
This thing is great, quiet and very easy to use. Look out kitty, you're next!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the update. One of my pet peeves is when people post something, get advice, and never let us know what happened! This is helpful to others considering a dremel.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I used to clip my dogs' nails but last year I cut into Buffy's quick. She cried out and bled all day. Just a month and a half ago my obedience teacher introduced me to a scratch board which does a great job. I free shaped scratching on the board. I use 80 grit sandpaper and it does a great job. The dogs "file" their own nails. Best nails ever!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I clip the tips of the nails off and then finish with the dremel.


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

gdgli said:


> I used to clip my dogs' nails but last year I cut into Buffy's quick. She cried out and bled all day. Just a month and a half ago my obedience teacher introduced me to a scratch board which does a great job. I free shaped scratching on the board. I use 80 grit sandpaper and it does a great job. The dogs "file" their own nails. Best nails ever!




Do you have more info on this scratch board? My boy doesn’t do well with anything that makes a lot of noise like the dremel and he hates having his nails clipped. Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Julie Timmons said:


> Do you have more info on this scratch board? My boy doesn’t do well with anything that makes a lot of noise like the dremel and he hates having his nails clipped. Thanks
> 
> 
> Google scratch board for dogs and you will get info and video. I made my scratch board with a piece of 2X8 and stapled a few sheets of 80 grit sandpaper to it. I used a clicker to free shape the scratch. I sit with the board at an angle between my legs. The dogs like it, I got the behavior in two sessions. I continue to use the clicker for the scratching. If the dog scratches too much with one paw, I stop clicking for it and the dog will use the other paw more frequently. It is highly efficient. Just check to see if the dog has gotten down to the quick.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Updating this thread to give my experience. Wow! I wish I had done this months ago.
We have handled and trimmed Maggie's nails every 10 to 14 days since she was 8 weeks old. She had been good about it until about 6 months ago. After that it became a chore and I could tell she was getting really frustrated and stressed (as was I!). 
I got the Dremel about a week ago and tried to expose her to it over the week. First, rubbed it on her paws and gave her a treat with each paw. I then picked up her paws, touched the Dremel to them and used the word "nails" and gave her a treat. Did this a couple of days and then did the same with the Dremel on. 
Tonight I actually used the Dremel and I cannot believe how good she did! I really hope she continues to do well with this and doesn't decide she doesn't like it over time.
I am just so glad I tried it. My first thought was that she probably wouldn't tolerate it any better than me cutting her nails. Glad I was wrong 
Jules


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

JulesAK said:


> Updating this thread to give my experience. Wow! I wish I had done this months ago.
> We have handled and trimmed Maggie's nails every 10 to 14 days since she was 8 weeks old. She had been good about it until about 6 months ago. After that it became a chore and I could tell she was getting really frustrated and stressed (as was I!).
> I got the Dremel about a week ago and tried to expose her to it over the week. First, rubbed it on her paws and gave her a treat with each paw. I then picked up her paws, touched the Dremel to them and used the word "nails" and gave her a treat. Did this a couple of days and then did the same with the Dremel on.
> Tonight I actually used the Dremel and I cannot believe how good she did! I really hope she continues to do well with this and doesn't decide she doesn't like it over time.
> ...


 I just bought an actual dremel too! I got the dremel lite from Lowe’s...this thing is a lifesaver. Works so wonderfully and my dogs nails are finally as short as I want them!!


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Emmdenn said:


> I just bought an actual dremel too! I got the dremel lite from Lowe’s...this thing is a lifesaver. Works so wonderfully and my dogs nails are finally as short as I want them!!


So happy you had a good experience also. I always dreaded doing her nails. Now, it is so easy 
Jules


----------



## fishmounter (Mar 14, 2010)

Also, along with the Dremel creating heat quickly from the friction and causing discomfort, make sure your dog does not have any long fur on it's 'toes' when using the Dremel. These hairs can and will get caught and wrapped on the Dremel's fast spinning shaft and get ripped out of the dog's foot causing pain. Make sure the dog's paws have the fur trimmed back and away from this area. This hair-pulling pain will make the dog's hate getting their nails trimmed with a grinding tool like a Dremel.


----------

